# Kühlung mit Trockeneis möglich



## Ephix (25. Dezember 2011)

*Kühlung mit Trockeneis möglich*

Hallo ich hab mal davon gehört das man mit Trockeneis Kühlen kann! 

Stimmt das und kann man ein einfachen Computer der, Luftkühlung hat entsprechend umbauen? 

Wie funkt. das Überhaupt?


----------



## der8auer (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kühlung mit Trockeneis möglich*

Lies dir das mal durch. Sollte einige Fragen klären 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/extreme-kuehlmethoden/35981-howto-kuehlen-mit-trockeneis.html


----------



## Ephix (26. Dezember 2011)

Hört sich ganz schön interessant an


----------



## Vaykir (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kühlung mit Trockeneis möglich*

Isses auch. siehe hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/bench-sessions/172508-new-second-dice-3d-bench-session-vaykir.html


----------



## Tikkita (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kühlung mit Trockeneis möglich*

Sehr krass muss man sagen - aber sehr cool, wow, was da alles geht - respect!


----------



## oanvoanc (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kühlung mit Trockeneis möglich*

hier gibts auch ein paar interessante links zu dem thema:

Dry Ice and Liquid Nitrogen

im speziellen trockeneis:
New to Dry Ice


----------



## wolfcreek2012 (4. Februar 2012)

Ich glaub ich bastel mir auch sonen extreme OC Table


----------



## Vaykir (4. Februar 2012)

Kann man auch kaufen.


----------



## Professor Frink (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kühlung mit Trockeneis möglich*

Der Table ist eigentlich eher Luxusgut, bisher habe ich immer auf Zeitschriften ( natürlich pcgh  ) gebencht und bin damit immer gut gefahren. 
Besorg dir lieber erstmal nen Pot und gutes Isoliermaterial


----------



## EnergyCross (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kühlung mit Trockeneis möglich*

man kann das mainboard auch auf die antistatikhülle legen, die bei der OVP dabei ist  

habs zwar noch nie gemacht, sollte aber keine probleme darstellen.


----------



## Professor Frink (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kühlung mit Trockeneis möglich*



EnergyCross schrieb:


> man kann das mainboard auch auf die antistatikhülle legen, die bei der OVP dabei ist
> 
> habs zwar noch nie gemacht, sollte aber keine probleme darstellen.



Haha, Doing 
Das sollte nen ziemlich großes Problem darstellen, die Antistatikhülle leitet nämlich. Die soll schließlich entstandene Spannungen ableiten. 
Tu das bloss nicht, ist nen sehr netter, fieser Anfängerfehler


----------



## EnergyCross (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kühlung mit Trockeneis möglich*

hoppla... wieder was dazu gelernt 

dachte die lädt sich nicht statisch auf wie eben "normale" hüllen/folien um die hardware zu schützen


----------



## NCphalon (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kühlung mit Trockeneis möglich*

Das stimmt ja auch, nur muss sie leitfähig sein damit das funktioniert


----------



## Ephix (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kühlung mit Trockeneis möglich*

Hallo früher hab ich Computerteile in normale Plastiktüten eingepackt  Mich hats gewundern warumd die keiner kaufen wollte


----------

